# Nik Collection free



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Google makes its $149 Nik Collection of photography tools completely free.

Google has dropped the price of the Nik Collection, a suite of seven desktop plug-ins aimed at advanced photographers, from $149 to nothing. The Nik Collection first came under Google's stewardship when the company bought German developer Nik for its mobile editing app Snapseed; Google later dropped the price from $499.95 to $149.

https://plus.google.com/+NikCollection/posts/AFGsG2Di7EK


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Have you used it? If so, is it worth the price?

Later,
William


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> Have you used it? If so, is it worth the price?
> 
> Later,
> William


 It's free now so I've downloaded it, but not used yet.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm downloading it since my light tent was defective... maybe this will make my pic's look better :thumbsup:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Loads of vids on You Tube

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyKQBOfgSXNPG9HJhTAsKzQ


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I had a look at compatibility:

*
Licensing and Compatibility
*

The original purchaser is allowed use of the Nik Collection on two computers. The software is non-transferrable. To ensure compatibility, please review the system requirements:



*Mac:*

OS X 10.7 through 10.10

Adobe Photoshop:

CS4 (CS5 for HDR Efex Pro 2) through CC 2015

Adobe Photoshop Elements:

9 through 13 (apart from HDR Efex Pro 2, which is not compatible with Photoshop Elements)

Adobe Lightroom:

3 through 6/CC

Apple Aperture:

3.1 or later




*Windows:*

Vista, 7, 8

Adobe Photoshop:

CS4 through CC 2015

Adobe Photoshop Elements:

9 through 13 (apart from HDR Efex Pro 2, which is not compatible with Photoshop Elements)

Adobe Lightroom:

3 through 6/CC


So not for me it would seem.

Later,
William


----------

